# kurze Vorstellung



## tlehmann (30. Juli 2012)

Tag zusammen,

Um erhlich zu sein hab ich mich registriert weil mein Teich mir Probleme macht. Dennoch halte ich es für angebracht (auch wenn es recht dringend ist ) mich und meinen Teich kurz vorzustellen. 

Es handelt sich um einen 35000 - 40000 m³ Folienteich. Der Teich ist ca 20 m lang und 13 m Breit. Er ist oval angelegt. Die Sonne scheint geschätzt auf ca 20% der Teichfläche so 4-5 h am Tag. In den Vorgangenen Jahren haben die Vorbesitzer nichts an den Teich gemacht. D.h. Laub usw. wurde nicht entfernt. Als wir hier eingezogen sind befanden sich ca 20 - 30 Rotaugen in dem Teich. Dieses Jahr möchten meine Frau und ich uns ein wenig um den Teich kümmern.

Anbei ein paar Fotos die ich eben auf die schnelle geschossen habe...meine Probleme werde ich dann mal in einem entsprechenden Thread verfassen....:beten

Gruß,
Thomas.


----------



## Springmaus (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

Hallo,

:Willkommen2  


 sieht eigendlich sehr Romantisch aus !

Aber sehr eingewachsen vielleicht Probleme mit den ganzen Büschen (Bäume)

 Müsste man vielleicht ausasten und verkleinern wenn das noch möglich ist!

Könnten Unmengen an vergammelten Blätter der letzten Jahre drin sein 

Viel arbeit aber es würde sich ganz bestimmt lohnen


----------



## dragsterrobby (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

Auch von mir "Herzlich Willkommen" :willkommen


----------



## blackbird (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

Hallo Thomas, 
herzlich willkommen hier, 
da kannst Du ja ein sehr hübsches Plätzchen Dein Eigen nennen!
Viele Grüße aus Berlin, 
Tim


----------



## Kolja (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

Hallo Thomas,

herzlich Willkommen.

Ein sehr schöner Teich. Eingewachsen und gut in die Umgebung integriert. So, als sei er immer schon da gewesen.


----------



## tlehmann (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

Hallo Zusammen,

Vielen Dank für den netten Empfang!!  Der Teich sieht tatsächlich ziemlich natürlich aus in seiner Umgebung. Wir haben uns auch riesig gefreut, dass da so frohes treiben herscht unter der Wasseroberfläche und drum herum. Die Orfen haben nachwuchs bekomme, sehr viele __ Molche und __ Frösche haben sich angesiedel. Selbst das ein oder andere Tier aus dem Wald schaut morgens manchmal vorbei und trinkt ein schluck. Alles schien "Friede Freude Eierkuchen". In der letzten Woche starben dann 2 __ Muscheln und ein __ Graskarpfen. Die Wasserwerte habe ich gemessen und hier gepostet. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36970

Die experten hier im Forum haben mir dann aber schnell die Augen geöffnet, (Danke nochmal!!!) und die realität hat mich eingeholt. Da herscht wohl handlungsbedarf. 

Viele Grüße,
Thomas.


----------



## lissbeth66 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

:Willkommen2

Gefaellt mir super gut . Total natürlich und ich denke das sich die Arbeit lohnen wird und Du schnell Teichsüchtig wirst


----------



## Störamigo (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

:Willkommen2
Ich würd das Wasser ablassen und den Teich entschlammen(die Rotaugen können in ein Plantschbecken)
und die Pflanzen schneiden. Ist ein Filter vorhanden? Wenn nicht würd ich mal darüber nachdenken.

MfG
Olaf


----------



## tlehmann (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

Nabend,

Ja - das Thema Gartenteich ist schon ein wenig 'ansteckend'... 

Vor allen aber steckt da ja wesentlich mehr dahinter als man als Laie vermutet. Oalf, ein Filter habe ich noch nicht. Ich dachte immer das ein (Folien) Teich sich ab einer gewissen Größe selber reinigt bzw. alles regelt - falsch gedacht...hahaha.

Ich werde mich voll und ganz auf die erfahrenen Meinungen hier im Forum verlassen und den Teich entschlammen.

Schönes Forum hier, da fühlt man sich direkt wohl.  Hoffe dass ich zukünftig auch etwas beitragen kann.

Gruß,
Thomas.


----------



## Gladiator (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

:Willkommen2


sieht toll aus


----------



## Zacky (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

Hi und herzlichst Willkommen...

ich springe gerade zwischen deine Threads hin und her, aber sage mal, ist deine Größenangabe mit 20 m Länge / 13 m Breite richtig? wie tief schätzt du denn deinen Teich? wäre ja vielleich auch dann für den anderen Thread ganz wichtig, damit man weiß, was man noch machen kann...


----------



## Störamigo (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

Willst du da noch Fische reinsetzen und wenn was für welche?
Muss der Teich für die bis zum Grund klar sein ?
Wenn du das noch beantworten würdest könnten wir dir mehr helfen.

MfG
Olaf


----------



## tlehmann (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab extra nochmal nachgemessen bevor ich gepostet hatte. 20m * 13 m kommt hin. Sieht irgendwie kleiner aus auf dem Foto. 

Die Tiefe habe ich bisher nur an 3 Punkten gemessen. 2,10m - 2,30m (Kann halt nur schwer abschätzen wie hoch die Schlammschicht darunter ist)

Die seichteren Zonen variieren zwischen 15 cm - 90cm Tiefe. Ich trage das gleich mal in den anderen Thread nach, hatte ich tatsächlich vergessen...

Also Fische möchte ich erstmal keine mehr reinsetzen. Da sind in den letzten Monaten einige reingekommen. (einige Orfen, 2 kl Kois, 2 kl __ Graskarpfen, ) Die Orfen haben ordentlich Nachwuchs bekommen. Da meine Messwerte ja mal gar nicht so im grünen Bereich liegen (s. anderer Thread), möchte ich erstmal zusehen und den Teich entschlammen, sodass die Fische sich wieder wohlfühlen. Wenn alles tutti ist würde ich schon noch gerne den einen oder anderen Fisch einsetzen. Natürlich nur solange das für die Teichgröße tragbar ist.

Klares Wasser finde ich schön. Besonders wenn man hier im Forum einige Bilder sieht. Bei Naturagart bin ich auch nicht mehr aus dem Staunen rausgekommen besonders was die Idee mit den natürlichen Filtergräben angeht. Untern Strich wäre klares Wasser für mich "nice to have' allerdings keine Pflicht. Wenn es von Technik und Aufwand her tragbar ist, wäre das bestimmt eine feine Sache. (Z.z. hab ich bis ca. 20-30 cm klare Sicht.)

Viele Grüße,
Thomas.

*Zacky, ähm...dein Thread zum Filterbau macht mir spontan ein wenig Angst...(-;*


----------



## Störamigo (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

Wenn du nicht weißt was für ein Filter du braucst frag mal Zacky.
Er hat seinen auch selbst gebaut.

MfG Olaf


----------



## Zacky (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*



tlehmann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich hab extra nochmal nachgemessen bevor ich gepostet hatte. 20m * 13 m kommt hin. Sieht irgendwie kleiner aus auf dem Foto.
> 
> Die Tiefe habe ich bisher nur an 3 Punkten gemessen. 2,10m - 2,30m (Kann halt nur schwer abschätzen wie hoch die Schlammschicht darunter ist)



Hallo Thomas,

wenn ich jetzt von den Maßen ausgehe, dann reden wir jetzt von einem Teich mit ca. 260 qm Wasseroberfläche / Teichfläche dazu die Tiefe, Mittelwert 1,50 m, kommen wir auf etwa 390 qbm Inhalt. Habe ich mich verrechnet!? 

In einem solchen Teich kannst du ganz sicher noch ein paar Fische halten, jedoch sollte er sich bei der Größe eigentlich fast selbst reinigen. Aber dazu hast du ja erst einmal den anderen Thread wo sich auch erstmal um die Wasserwerte und den Grundlagen gekümmert wird. Das ist man gut so und da schreiben ja sehr erfahrene Teichler. Ich bin ja auch noch Anfänger. 

Ich wollte damit nur mal darauf hinweisen, dass bei der Teichgröße andere Maßstäbe angesetzt werden sollten, denn für das Volumen eine Filteranlage zu bauen, geschweige denn zu kaufen...*omg*  ich denke, aber auch in dem Fall wird dir hier bestens geholfen.



tlehmann schrieb:


> *Zacky, ähm...dein Thread zum Filterbau macht mir spontan ein wenig Angst...(-;*



Nein, um Himmels willen, Angst sollte das keinem machen.  Ich habe ja eine Filteranlage für einen ausgelasteten Koiteich gebaut mit nur knapp 35-40 qbm Inhalt. Und mein Filter ist vielleicht auch ein ganz wenig überdimensioniert.  Wenn sich dein Teich wieder erholt hat, solltest du bei gut dimensionierter Bepflanzung und einem vernünftigen Fischbesatz bei der Größe vielleicht sogar ohne große Filteranlage auskommen. Das wäre ja nämlich genial...


----------



## HAnniGAP (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

Hey :willkommen
jeder kann was beitragen und wenn´s nur schöne Blider sind 

lg Anni


----------



## tlehmann (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: kurze Vorstellung*

Hey Anni,

Um ein paar schöne Bilder werde ich mich bemühen, versprochen...schade heute hatte ich einen der __ Sonnenbarsche ganz gut im Bild. Leider unscharf geworden. 

Zacky, dass mit einer nicht sooo großen Filteranlage käme mir sehr entgegen. Denke auch, dass ich einen guten Kompromiss finden werde. Schlamm raus, Pflanzen ausdünnen, passende Filteranlage, vllt. noch ein Skimmer,  - Wenn da nur das mit den Schlamm nicht wäre...

Und über das Thema Pufferung werde ich mich noch informieren.

Gruß,
Thomas.


----------

